# QNAP TS-419P II



## crmaris (May 2, 2012)

QNAP is one of the key players in the NAS market and offers a vast variety of relevant products that cover all needs, from home use to business environments. Today we will evaluate the flagship of their Home & SOHO category, the TS-419P II which is equipped with a ton of features and functions and can take up to four HDDs.

*Show full review*


----------

